# HEADLIGHT/FOG LIGHT xenon bulbs



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

do the wattages of aftermarket bulbs for headlights/foglights have to be the same as the stock bulbs?....what will happen if i got higher wattages if anything happens? thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

using higher wattage bulbs than stock will melt the stock harnesses.

not worth it.

go buy some Silverstars and be happy.


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

chimmike said:


> using higher wattage bulbs than stock will melt the stock harnesses.
> 
> not worth it.
> 
> go buy some Silverstars and be happy.


Do those high wattage adapters really work? I saw some at Pep Boys that supposedly allowed the stock harnesses to handle the higher wattage bulbs without melting them, plugs in between the bulb and harness.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if any, I'd say get the Nokya's off the net for like $15/each. 

However, I bought them after I bought some sylvania silverstars, and I haven't installed them because I like the silverstars so much.


----------



## WhtWlf (Aug 2, 2004)

Any one know when they will have the bright white xenon bulbs or the HID's for the 2004 Sentras?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there are no bulbs made in 9008 yet. 

next time, please consider running a search.


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

chimmike said:


> there are no bulbs made in 9008 yet.
> 
> next time, please consider running a search.


Will the 9007 Silverstars work on the 9008 system in the 04 sentra?


----------



## familyman (Jun 22, 2004)

dmroberson said:


> Will the 9007 Silverstars work on the 9008 system in the 04 sentra?


The Sylvania website does not list any type of replacement for the Sentra headlights.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

WhtWlf said:


> Any one know when they will have the bright white xenon bulbs or the HID's for the 2004 Sentras?


Soon PIAA will release the Super Plasma GT-X for that size most likely. If so, buying 6000K HID kit is not worth it. The GT-X's ae over 5000k and the same color.


----------



## 04SerSpecV (Aug 25, 2004)

chimmike said:


> using higher wattage bulbs than stock will melt the stock harnesses.
> 
> not worth it.
> 
> go buy some Silverstars and be happy.


Hey mike what about PIAA's will they melt the harnesses?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

04SerSpecV said:


> Hey mike what about PIAA's will they melt the harnesses?


I know you asked Mike but I've had PIAA in my cars for 2 years. PIAA runs on stock wattage but is a lot brighter. They are perfectly safe and very reliable.


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

familyman said:


> The Sylvania website does not list any type of replacement for the Sentra headlights.


I know the Sylvania site doesn't list replacements, that's why I asked if it would work. Wasn't sure if there were any significant differences between teh 9007 and the 9008 's.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

won't work.


----------



## familyman (Jun 22, 2004)

NickZac said:


> I know you asked Mike but I've had PIAA in my cars for 2 years. PIAA runs on stock wattage but is a lot brighter. They are perfectly safe and very reliable.


Which PIAA bulbs do you have and where did you get them?


----------



## 04SerSpecV (Aug 25, 2004)

familyman said:


> Which PIAA bulbs do you have and where did you get them?


Tweeter


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

familyman said:


> Which PIAA bulbs do you have and where did you get them?


X'treme White in heads (4100), X'treme White Plus in fogs (4150k)...while they wont fit your 04, I dare say PIAA will release aftermarket headlights for your size shortly. If they release the Super Plasma GT-X, by all means get them...they are as bright as HID, easier to remove if legal issues and a fraction of the cost for the same or better reliability. And I got my lights at Audio Connection. Tweeter are good guys too. Buying in person with lights are a good idea from authorized guys...PIAA makes sure they dont hassle you if you have any problem. Theyll just give you another set.

This is a GT-X


----------



## initial V (Aug 11, 2004)

i used to install xenon white bulbs in my car but it just keeps burning the oem wires. thanks to "nissanforums.com," i was able to learn about high density wires. :thumbup: :dumbass: so i decided to search ebay and bam! i found a pair of nokya wires for $9.99 (not including shipping). what a deal!
i just got the nokya wires in today an installed them together with the xenon bulbs and man! do they ever look so sweet! now my headlights match my foglights. yay! :thumbup:


----------

